# bean beetles on garbanzo beans



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Are these acceptable for a bean beetle culture? The supermarket didn't have black eyed peas, so I picked these up.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

no...........


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

The black eyed bean / pea is one of the most common beans available where ever did you go that they do not have them? Heck they even have them in walmarts, the ones that have very small food sections.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I found these work.


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll have to pick up some black eyed peas then.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

They will work in a pinch and so will whole peas. Here is an experiment I did a while back http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/70434-bean-beetle-bean-experiment.html .the chick peas/garbonzo beans and peas take a little longer which is why I still use whole green peas in all my bean beetle cultures now.It keeps more of a flow of beetles going as they bloom at different times plus the whole peas are a bit cheaper.in the experiment I kept the cultures going for months and got just as many reblooms as the blackeyed peas as well on both the chick peas and whole green peas.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

my apology...am really surprised...Lou, where do you get raw whole peas for your "experiment"?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

They are in the dried bean section at shoprite.Make sure they are whole and not the split pea


----------



## TsReptiles (Mar 2, 2009)

i get mine at a Asian market for $1 per bag if that helps.


----------



## Tazman (May 26, 2013)

Hey does anyone have a culture of bean beetles they would like to swap for some flour beetles? I have thousands and they keep multiplying.

Tom


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Tazman said:


> Hey does anyone have a culture of bean beetles they would like to swap for some flour beetles? I have thousands and they keep multiplying.
> 
> Tom


If I had more beans yeah. A complimentary starter culture in the other hand


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Tazman said:


> Hey does anyone have a culture of bean beetles they would like to swap for some flour beetles? I have thousands and they keep multiplying.
> 
> Tom


I have thousands of bean but not flour beetles.. How are they cultured? Ill trade 2 cultures with you..


----------



## Tazman (May 26, 2013)

You raise them on whole wheat flour with some brewers yeast mixed in.
Pm me we can set up a swap.


----------

